# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  المعرب والدخيل والمولد والمشتق.

## مجموعة آل سهيل الدعوية

هذا بحث ثمين , لأخي الفاضِل الأستاذ/ أبو عبدالله بلال يُونسي , يقولُ فِيه : 


بســـــم الــلـه الرحــمن الـــرحــيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حياكم الله إخواني السلفيين وأسبغ عليكم من جزيل نعمائه
قد كنت جمعت في أيام الدراسة نتفا حول موضوع المعرب والدخيل في كلام العرب ؛ ونسيت الأمر تماما ؛ حتى وقفت على كلام عزيز للعلامة اللغوي علي الجارم في سلسلة مقالات إصلاح الأغلاط الشائعة في اللغة العربية التي ينزلها أخونا أبو عبد الرحمن العكرمي ؛ مفاده حول مسألة التوليد في اللغة ؛ والذي له تعلق بجانب هام من اللغة ذو روافد كبيرة متشعبة ؛ ما يسمى علم الاشتقاق ؛ وحتى لا أطيل هاهو كلام الأستاذ علي الجارم : " و التعرض للحكم بأن كلمة غير صحيحة و أن أخرى صحيحة ليس بالأمر السهل , و لا هو على طرف الثمام , و إنما يجب أن يصدر عن نضج في اللغة و الأدب , و تمكن من طرائق العرب في تصريف الأبنية و مناحي استعمال الكلام , ورب كلمة لا تجد لها نصاً في معجمات اللغة و لكنها جاءت في أشعار المتقدمين , و عبارات كبار الكاتبين الذين يحتج بهم لمكانتهم في اللغة , فللجاحظ مثلا كلمات لم نظفر بها في المعجمات و للإمام الشافعي في مؤلفاته ألفاظ لم تقع بأيدي اللّغويين , و هو الذي يقول فيه الأزهري صاحب الحكم : ( وقول الشافعي نفسه حجة , لأنّه عربي فصيح اللهجة , و قد اعترض عليه بعض المتحذلقين فخطأه , و قد عجل و لم يثبت فيما قال , و لا يجوز لحضري أن يعجل إلى إنكار ما لا يعرفه من لغات العرب).

و قد كنت مرة أقرأ للمتنبي قصيدته البائية في مدح سيف الدولة التي أولها :

فديناك من ربع و إن زدتنا كرباً *** فإنّك كنت الشرق للشمس و الغربا

فتلاقيت بهذا البيت : 

و يخشى عباب البحر و هو مكانه *** فكيف بمن يغشى البلاد إذا عبا

و رأيت أن الشراح جميعاً فسروا عب بمعنى زخر و ارتفع ماؤه , فأحببت أن أرجع إلى المعجمات لدارسة هذا الفعل دراسة كاملة , فلم أجد فيها نصا بهذا المعنى , ففيها : عب فلان الماء يعبه : شربه مرة واحدة , و عب النبت : طال , عب الرجل : إذا حسن وجهه بعد أن أصابه تغير 
و لم أجد بين صفحاتها فعلاً مثل عب البحر إذا زخر و ارتفع ماؤه.

و لكنني أجد فيها كلمة العباب و أرى أنهم قالوا ف تفسيرها : عباب الماء : أوله و معظمه و ارتفاعه .

و هنا ينقذني و ينقذ المتنبي على الصرف , فيقول : إن الماء إذا تدفق و ارتفع و سمع له صوت و نثيج , و إن الغالب في الأفعال الدالة على صوت – من غير بابي فرح و كرم – أن يكون مصدرها على فعيل أو فعال , كصهيل و صراخ , و إذا فعباب هذا إنما هو مصدر ل (( عبّ)) بمعنى زخر , و إذا يكون اللغويون قد ذكروا المصدر و أغفلوا الفعل ثم يقول علم الصرف ثانية : أن مضارع عب الماء يجمل أن يكون يعِب بكسر العين , لأنه فعل مضعّف لازم و الغالب في هذا أن يكون من باب ضرب.

و ربّ كلمة لهج بها المتعلمون بأنها خطأ , و جرت عليها أقلام المعلمين الحمر قاسية غاضبة , لأنهم لم يروها في كتب اللغة ماثلة بنصها و حروفها و اشتقاقها.

و ذلك ككلمة : عائلة , لماذا ؟ لأنها ليست في المعجمات . يا سادتي إن هذه الكلمة ليست مستحدثة في هذا القرن و لا في القرن الذي قبل , إنها وجدت في شعر لشعراء الدولة الأيوبية , و قد يكون لها ذكر قبل ذلك و لكني لم أعثر عليه , و الدولة الأيوبية نشرتها في سنة سبع و ستين و خمسمائة , إذن مر على هذه الكلمة المسكينة تسعون و سبعمائة عام و هي تدور على الألسنة و تكتب في الشعر , ثم نجيء اليوم و نقول لها اخرجي من وكرك أيتها الدعية اللزيقة فلست منا و لا من لغتنا لأنك لست في معجماتنا ! يا سادتي المعجمات لا تذكر المشتقات و لو استوفت المشتقات جميعاً لعادت حجما كبيراً و عبئاً ثقيلاً.

تعالوا نبحث في هذه الكلمة من الوجهتين اللغوية و الصرفية , و تمهلوا فإن الحكم على كلمة بالإعدام يشبه قتل النفس البريئة بغير حق.

العائلة على وزن فاعلة , و هي مشتقة من عال ما في ذلك ريب , فلننظر إذن معاني الفعل : عالَ , فنرى علماء اللغة يقولون : عال الرجل يعول و يعيل إذا افتقر . يكفينا هذا فعائلة بمعنى مفتقرة , و لا شك أن زوج الرجل و صغارة مفتقرون إلى من يقوم عليهم و يمونهم , فعائلة الرجل المفتقرة إليه هي زوجه و أولاده , و هذا هو المعنى الحقيقي الذي يقصده الناس عند التعبير بكلمة العائلة.
ثم نعود إلى المعجمات ثانية , فنرى عال الرجل أهله يعولهم : كفاهم و مانهم و أنفق عليهم , و العائلة على هذا المعنى فاعلة بمعنى مفعولة , أي : معولة . واستعمال اسم الفاعل في معنى اسم المفعول شائع فصيح . قال الله تعالى : ( فهو في عيشة راضية ) أي : مرضي عنها , ثم إن هنا معنى بليغاً , لأن العائلة و إن كان كاسبها يمونها هي التي في الحقيقة تمونه , لأنها تدفعه إلى الكدّ و العمل و طلب الرزق.

قال تعال : ( لاتقتلوا أولادكم من إملاق نحن نرزقهم و إياكم ) فقد(1) رزق الأولاد على رزق آبائهم , لأن الآباء بأبنائهم يرزقون .

جملة القول أن كلمة العائلة صحيحة من ناحية الاشتقاق اللغوي على كلا المعنيين لـ ((عال)).

و مما يجري هذا المجرى كلمة فنان . نبت بين المتأدبين من يقول : لا تستعملوا كلمة فنان في صاحب الفن كالشاعر و المصور و المغني و الممثل(2) , لأنّ الفنان في اللغة الحمار الوحشي , فرجع الكتّاب و المتعلمون إلى معجماتهم فوجدوا فيها :
و الفنان في شعر الأعشى حمار الوحش , لأن له فنوناً في العدو , فآمنوا و صدقوا و سخروا من كل من يسمي المصور فناناً . و لو تأمل هؤلاء في عبارة اللغويين لرأوا أمرين حقيقين بالنظر , أولاً أنهم قالوا : الفنان في شعر الأعشى , أي أن الأعشى استعمل هذه الكلمة ليدل بها على الحمار الوحشي , فالفنان إذن ليس اسما موضوعاً للحمار الوحشي يعرفه به كل العرب , على أن هذه الكلمة في الحقيقة في شعر الأعشى وصف لموصوف محذوف , و هذا كثير في لغة العرب فهو يقول : 
و إن يك عربيب من الشّد غالها *** بميعة فنان الأجاري مجذم

أي بميعة حمار فنان الأجاري .

و ثانيا : أن اللغويين قالوا : (لأن له فنوناً في العدو) و هذا صريح في أن هذا الوصف إنما أطلق على حمار الوحش لأن له أنواعاً مختلفة من العدو و ما علمناأن الوصف يختص بشيء بعينه , و لا أننا إذا وصفنا فرساً بأنه سباق لا يسوغ لنا أن نصف عالما بأنه سباق في علمه و فضله.
على أن صيغة فنان من صيغ النسب الجارية على فعّال كـ : لبّان , و زجّاج أي : ذي لين , و ذي زجاج , فمعناها : ذو الفنون , فهي تطلق على كلّ صاحب فن في العدو أو التصوير أو غيرها(3).

هذه أمثلة قليلة عندنا منها كثير , تدل على أنّ كتب اللغة يجب أن تقرأ بفهم و بصيرة و تمكن في علوم الاشتقاق .
و هذه إشارات خاطفة للذين يتعجلون فيكتبون في الصحف و المجلات بأن هذه الكلمة خطأ و أن هذه الكلمة صحيحة من غير إلمام و تريث و تدقيق.".
وقد شدهت لقوة الأستاذ في توليد المعاني والمباني ؛ وقد كنت في أحد المقالات ذكرت ترجمة لبعض الأعلام عندنا في الجزائر المحروسة تحت عنوان لما يغيب موت العلماء في حين إشهار أهل المعازف والقنا ؛ و مما جاء فيه وله تعلق بالموضوع : " 1- الإمام الميموني يستفسر عند سؤالنا عن بعض الرجال قائلا : من المتقدمين هو أم من الحادرين ؛والله يعلم سبحانه مدى شدهي وأنا أسمع هذه الطريقة في التعبير فأندفع تلقاء كتب العربية أعمل فيها النظر مجيلا فكري لعل وعسى أن أظفر منها بمعنى أستجمع فيه ماقد يكون شارحا وموضحا لمأخذ إمامنا فلم أظفر من ذلك إلا بما أظنه إشارات خفية مقاربة من وجه تنأى من وجوه وكان أقربها للمسعى قول الفيروزآبادي صاحب القاموس :" الحَدْرُ : الحَطُّ من عُلْوٍ إلى سُفْلٍ كالحُدُورِ؛......و  تَحَدَّرَ: تَنَزَّلَ" وابن فارس في المقاييس :" (باب الحاء والدال وما يثلثهما)(حدر) الحاء والدال والراء أصلان: الهبوط، والامتلاء ،الأوّل حَدَرْتُ الشّيءَ إذا أَنزَلْتُه. والحُدُور فعل الحادر. والحَدُور، بفتح الحاء: المكان تَنْحَدِر منه"وما ذكره أبو عبيدة معمر بن المثنى في رسالة "البررة والعققة" (من خلال نوادر المخطوطات لشيخ المحققين عبد السلام هارون –رحم الله الجميع وكافاهم على ما قدموا خدمة للإسلام وأهله-) فقال : "ومنهم الخنافر بن موسى بن جابر بن شريح بن أرقم بن عبيد، وعق أباه فقال موسى فيه: ويرفعُ أقوامٌ أباهم و بعضهم إلى أسفل الوادي وما ضاقَ حادرُ
فذلك من لا يستحى من خزايةٍ وبعل الإماءِ و ابنهنَّ الخنافرُ " وبالاستفادة مما اجتمع لدينا ومنه ما أسلفت ذكره من النقول مع ما اطمأنت النفس وركنت إليه أن إمامنا عبر عن التأخر بلفظ يدل على التسفل والنزول هو قوله "الحادرين" فالسابق هو من وصل أولا وجاز والحادر هو من جاء بعده أو قل من يليه في المرتبة الزمنية وكأنه عد الناس منازل أعلاهم المتقدم وفاة أو زمانا وأدناهم المتأخر وفاة أو زمانا وقد فتشت عن ذا اللفظ في كتب اللغة والأدب فلم أظفر به على المعنى والسياق الذي جاء في كلام إمامنا-حفظه المولى من كل سوء-وهذا إن دل فيدل على مدى الفهم العميق للغة القرآن والتي تلجلجت في شغاف قلبه وخالطتها متغلغلة تأبى كل اختلاج فكان مثالا يُحتدى وتلميذا نجيبا للجمعية؛ حاملة راية الذب عن كِيان العربية؛فكان شعارها:(الإسلام ديننا والعربية لغتناوالجزائروط  ننا)، وقد مجد هذا الشعار بأبيات من الأشعار الحبر الإمام الرئيس عبد الحميد بن باديس أبلغها :
شعب الجزائر مسلم وإلى العروبة ينتسب .
وحقا فالمتأمل في مسار القوم وما عاشوا في سبيله يعلم يقينا أنهم عاشوا للإسلام لا غير وكأن لسان حالهم يقول الإسلام أمانة واجب أداؤها وأداؤها لا يكون إلا كما هي صافية من كل مايشوبها ولا يستقيم الحال إلا بالحفاظ على لغته التي جاء بها لغة دستوره الخالد فشمرنا لتحقيق مأربنا عن ساعد الجد ذبا عن دين الله واللغة التي خاطبنا بها في كتابه فالسنة طِلابنا والبدعة اغترابنا والعربية لساننا؛-فالله يرحمهم ويعفو عنهم ويضاعف لهم الأجر والمثوبة-.".
ولكل هذا وما للموضوع من أهمية في كتابة الشعر و تصحيح تجربة النثر رأيت -ولست أهلا لأن أرى- وضع هذا الجمع المختصر حول حول المعرب والدخيل ؛ في انتظار مواضيع أخرى حول التوليد بنوعيه والاشتقاق بأنواعه ؛ حتى تكتمل الصورة ويجتمع المقصود فيسهل تناوله على مبتغيه ؛ والله أعلم وأحكم ؛ وهو الهادي سبحانه لا هادي إلا هو العزيز الحكيم .
المعرب والدخيل
-جاء في التوقيف على مهمات التعاريف لمحمد عبد الرؤوف المناوي:" المعرب لفظ غير علم استعمله العرب في معنى وضع له في غير لغتهم ".

-وجاء في المحكم والمحيط الأعظم لابن سيده :"وكلمةُ دخيل : أدخلت في كلام العرب وليست منه ،استعملها ابنُ دريد كثيراً في الجمهرة".
- وجاء في مقدمة المحقق من كتاب إسفار الفصيح لأبي سهيل الهروي حين ذكره لمنهج الهروي في كتابه وماجاء فيه من مسائل اللغة العربية وما يرتبط بها من قضايا: " المعرب : أشار إلى كثير من الألفاظ الأعجمية المعربة، وبلغ ما ذكره منها نحو اثنين وأربعين لفظا، وقد جرى في تناوله لهذه المعربات على أساليب مختلفة، منها:أن يذكر اللفظ المعرب ويشير إلى اللغة التي عرب منها، وأصل نطقه في تلك اللغة ومعناه، وسار على هذا النهج في شرح أكثر الألفاظ المعربة، ومن ذلك قوله: "وأما كسرى فمعناه: الملك الأكبر من ملوك الفرس خاصة... وأصله في كلام الفرس "خسرو" بخاء مضمومة،وواو في آخره، والراء قبلها مضمومة أيضا، وقيل: أصله عندهم: "خسره" بهاء بدل الواو...". وقوله: "وهو الزئبق... وهو فارسي معرب، واسمه بالفارسية جيفه". وقوله: "يقال: هي بغداد.... وهي فارسية معربة، وأصلها "باغ داذ" ف"باغ" اسم البستان بالفارسية، و"داذ" اسم رجل، فكأنهم أرادوا بستان هذا الرجل. وقوله في البأج: "وهي معربة، وأصلها فارسية، وهي كلمة يؤتى بها في أواخر أسماء الطبيخ، كما يؤتى باللون بالعربية في أوائلها، فيقولون: "سكباج" ف"سك" بالفارسية اسم الخل، وباج أصله بالفارسية: "واه"، فلما عربت نقلت الواو والهاء إلى الباء والجيم وهمزتالعرب ألفها". وقوله: "وهي الأبلة.... وهي نبطية معربة، وأصلها بالنبطية "هوب ليكا". وهذه المرة الوحيدة التي ذكر فيها لفظا،معربا من النبطية.
1- أن يكتفي بذكر اللفظ المعرب واللغة التي عرب منها، ولا يذكر شيئا عن أصله، كقوله: "وهو الخوان: للذي يوضع عليه الطعام، وهو فارسي معرب". وقوله: "وهو الجص: لحجارة تحرق ويبنى به، وتجصص به الدور. وهو فارسي معرب". وقوله: "فأما الصولجان: فمعروف.. وهو فارسي معرب".
2-أن يشير إلى اللفظ الأعجمي المعرب من غير ذكر اللغة التي عرب منها، كقوله: "وهو الفلفل: لهذا الحب المعروف من الأباريز.... وهو أعجمي معرب"، وقوله: "وهي صعفوق: لخيل باليمامة. وقيل: إنها أعجمية معربة".
وذكر أن الإجانة فارسية معربة، ولم تذكرها كتب المعربات،وذكر ابن دريد أنها عربية معروفة.وأشار في تفسير بعض الألفاظ المعربة إلى ما يقابلها من مفردات عربية، فذكر في مقابل الرصاص الصرفان، وفي مقابل الشهريز العجوة، وفي مقابل التوت الفرصاد، وفي مقابل الزئبق الزاووق، وفي مقابل الإسوار الفارس.
وفعل عكس ذلك في بعض الألفاظ العربية، فذكر مقابلها الأعجمي، فذكر في مقابل الجد البخت، وفي مقابل الرجلة الفرفخ، وفي مقابل الطلاوة الخرمية.
وقد ينص على عربية بعض الألفاظ دفعا لتوهم أنها معربة، كقوله:" وأما المنديل فعربي معروف... وكذلك القنديل عربي أيضا"، وقوله: " وهو السكين: عربي معروف".
ومما يتصل بهذا الموضوع إشارته إلى خلاف البصريين والكوفيين في حركة الكاف من كسرى حيث يقول: "والكوفيون يختارون كسر الكاف من كسرى، والبصريون يختارون فتحها".

- وجاء في مجلة المنار لمحمد رشيد رضا عند تقريظه لكتاب عنوانه:( الاشتقاق والتعريب ) فقال :" قد علم قراء المنار في العام الماضي ، ما كان من أعضاء نادي دار العلوم من المناظرات في مسألة التعريب , وقد عنى الشيخ عبد القادر أفندي المغربي أحد محرري جريدة المؤيد في أثناء ذلك ، بوضع كتاب مستقل في المسألة ، وطبعه في هذا العام ، فبلغ زهاء 150 صفحة بقطع كتاب الإسلام والنصرانية . وقد ترجم
المؤلف كتابه بقوله فيه : يبحث في ما يعرض للغة العربية من تكاثر كلماتها بواسطتي الاشتقاق والتعريب ، وأن هذا الأخير طبيعي في لغتنا وفي غيرها من اللغات،وأن استعمال المعرب لا يحط من قدر فصاحة الكلام والاستشهاد على ذلك ،فهو إذًا مؤيد الرأي القائلين بجوازالتعريب والتصرف في اللغة بحسب الحاجة ، بل توسع في ذلك بما لا يوافقونه كلهم عليه فيما يظن ، ودعم كلامه بضروب من الأمثلة والشواهد والدلائل ، لم يسبقه إليها الباحثون ، وقال في أواخر الكتاب ما نصه :
نتائج وملاحظات :
قد تحصل معنا أن الكلمات التي تستعمل اليوم في اللغة ، وينطق بها المتكلمون بتلك اللغة - قسمان : قسم عربي محض ، وقسم دخيل , والدخيل أنواع :منه ما أدخل أهل اللغة أنفسهم إلى لغتهم قبل الإسلام ؛ كسندس إبريق . ويسمى في الاصطلاح معربًا , ومنه ما أدخله المولدون في صدر الإسلام ويسمى مولدًا , ومنه ما أدخله المحدثون بعد هذين الدورين ويسمي محدثًا أو عاميًّا , والطريقة في إحداث
النوعين الآخرين المولد والعامي - قد تكون الاشتقاق : كالعربية والبارود والفسقية قد تكون التعريب : كالبوس والبازهر والماهية ، وقد تكون التصرف في الاستعمال بأن نستعمل الكلمة على خلاف المعنى المستعملة فيه عند العرب : كالقطروالقطائف .والدخيل بأنواعه الثلاثة لا يحط من قدر الكلام العربي إذا وقع فيه ، وإن كان في أصله غير عربي ؛ لما قدمناه من الأدلة على ذلك عند الكلام على التعريب ،والأدلة المذكورة تصلح أن تكون مقدمات منطقية نتيجتها ( أن الكلمات العربية المعربة عربية أو بقوة العربية ) ، حتى لا تكون ثَمَّ فرق في صحة الاستعمال بينها وبين تلك التي تكون عربية الأصل : بحيث يصح لك أن تستعمل كلمة ( رصاص ) الأعجمية المعربة في كل موضع تستعمل فيه كلمة ( صرفان ) العربية . وما يدرينا أن صرفان وأمثالها من الألفاظ القديمة التي نحسبها عربية والتي لا رائحة للاشتقاق
من مادة عربية غير عربية في أصلها ، وإنما هي دخيلة .وقد ذكرنا في جملة تلك الأدلة دليلاً لا نزاع في صدق دلالته : وهو أن علماء
البادية أنفسهم ، حصروا شروط فصاحة المفرد في ثلاثة أمور : خلوصه من تنافرالحروف ، ومن الغرابة ، ومن مخالفة القياس ، ولم يشترطوا في فصاحته قط أن يكون عربيًّا قحًّا ، لا شائبة فيه للعجمية . إذا راعيت في الكلمة الدخيلة التي تودعها كلامك خلوصها مما ذكره علماءالبلاغة ، كان كلامك فصيح المفردات , وعليك بعد ذلك أن تراعي سائر ما اشترطه أولئك العلماء في فصاحة الكلام وبلاغته . حتى إذا فعلت كان كلامك فصيحًا بليغًا .
لا يكون كلامك فصيحًا : إذا أودعته من الكلمات العربية ما كان غريبًا عن أفهام المخاطبين ، أو ما تنبو عنه أذواقهم وتتجافى طباعهم ، مثل أن تقول : ( وكان الطهاة يغرفون ألوان الطعام بالفشليل ، والفشليل كلمة معربة عن قفليز الأعجمية , ومعناها المعرفة كما لا يكون فصيحًا إذا أودعته من الكلمات العربية المحضة ما كان من بابه تلك الكلمات : كأن تقول : ( أتانا مختالاً في مشيته . منفشلاً للحيته ) تعني : منفشًا لها . أو تقول : ( لحاه الله من رجل عفنجش ) أي فظ جافي الطباع . من هذا القبيل الكلمات الإنكليزية أو الألمانية مثلاً التي تكون مخارج حروفها صعبة متنافرة ، يتعذر أو يتعسر علينا النطق بها . ولم نعهد مثلها في مخارج لغتنا .حتى إذا اضطررنا إلى إدخال كلمة من هذا الصنف في لغتنا ، كان علينا حينئذ أن نشذبها ونهذبها ، ونوفق بينها وبين أوزان لغتنا ما استطعنا إلى ذلك سبيلاً ؛ كي تواتينا ويسهل علينا النطق بها . وإلا كان علينا أن نهجرها ، ونعد الكلام الذي يتضمنها غير فصيح . كما إذا تضمن كلمة متنافرة مثلها من الكلمات العربية الأصل كالهعخع وهو اسم نبات . قيل لأعرابي : أين تركت ناقتك ؟ قال : تركتها ترعى الهعخع . وكأن تقول لآخر : إياك أن تتزوج الهُمَّقعة بضم الهاء وتشديد الميم المفتوحة . تعني الحمقاء الورهاء [1] .واعلم أن الكلمات الدخيلة في لغتنا مهما كان أصلها ، ترجع إلى قسمين : قسم مدلوله الجوهر والأعيان مثل نرجس ولجام . وقسم مدلوله المعاني والأحداث مثل البوس ، فكلمات القسم الأول إذا شاعت بيننا وحلَّت في أسماعنا وتداولتها الخاصة كما تداولتها العامة ، وتنزهت عن أن تكون من ( ألفاظ السفلة ) كما سيجىء في قول ابن المقفع - ينبغي أن يجوز لنا استعمالها وإدماجها في كلامنا ؛ لأن الكلمة التي من هذا القبيل إما أن لا يكون لها مرادف في لغتنا أو لها مرادف مهجور ،
وحينئذ يكون الوجه في استعمالها ظاهرًا . وعذرنا فيه مقبولاً وإما أن يكون لتلك الكلمة مرادف معروف ومشهور ، فيكون لنا الحق في أن نستعملها أيضًا ؛ اقتداءً بأهل اللغة أنفسهم الذين كانوا يتركون كلماتهم العربية إلى مرادفاتها من الكلمات
المعربة الدخيلة ، مثال ذلك كلمة ( كوسج ) الأعجمية ، فإنهم لا يكادون يطلقون على الكوسج سواها . وقلما تراهم يستعملون كلمة الأثط العربية بل إذا وردت هذه في كلامهم فسروها بالكوسج ؛ لكونها أشهر منها وأعلق بأذهان الناس ، كما يفسرشراح الحديث كلمتي ( الدجر ) و ( اللياء ) العربيتين بكلمة اللوبياء الأعجمية المعربة .وقد كثر استعمال الدخيل والإعراض عن الأصيل في كلامهم ، كثرة تشعر
بأن هذا الصنيع طبيعي في اللغة وضرورة لا يمكن دفعها . بل يشبه أن يكون قياسيًّا لأهل اللغة من ورائه غاية محمودة : هي توسيع نطاق لغتهم وتسهيل أمرها علىممارسها . هذا في كلمات القسم الأول الذي مدلوله الجواهر والأعيان . أما القسم الثاني
الذي تدل كلماته على المعاني والأحداث كالبوس ، فهذا ربما ضر الاستكثار منه فيما أظن إذ يكون مدرجة لضياع اللغة ومسخها وتحويلها عن أصلها . وقلما نجد العرب نقلوا إلى لغتهم فعلاً أو مصدرًا أو أسلوبًا خاصًّا من أساليب كلام الأعاجم . وشاهد ذلك معاجم اللغة ودواوين آدابها ، وإن كان شيء من ذلك فهو قليل جدًّا ككلمتي ( الهرج , والنفاق ) الحبشيتين [2] . وأكثر ما كان حدوث هذا النوع من الكلمات في زمن ترجمة الاصطلاحات العلمية في العصر العباسي . أما في زمن الجاهلية فلعله لم يتخط القبائل التي عاشت مع الأعاجم وكثر امتزاجها بهم : كغسان ولخم وجذام . ومثل هذا لا يصلح حجة للقياس والجواز العام نعم ، إن اللغة بمجموعها جواهر وأحداثًا محولة عن لغة
أعجمية كما أثبتناه في صدر هذا الكتاب . ولكن هذا في تحول اللغة وتولدها المتوغل في القدم . لا في التحول التدريجي الذي يفهم من إطلاق كلمة التعريب . والذي كان يحصل على ألسنة العرب بعد أن قامت لغتهم بنفسها واستقلت بأصولها وقواعدها ، فإنهم إذا ذاك ما كانوايرجعون في وضع كلمات الأحداث والمعاني إلى الاستعانة بلغات غيرهم . وإنما يرجعون إلى فضل ذكائهم وذلاقة لسانهم . وحسن
طريقة الاشتقاق في لغتهم. فهم يضعون أو يشتقون للمعاني التي تجول في نفوسهم من الكلمات ما يغنيهم عن التطفل في ذلك على سواهم . أما الجواهر والأعيان فقد يتعذر أو يتعسر عليهم أن يضعوا لها كلمات . بعد أن ضرب المستبضعون والتجارفي طول جزيرتهم وعرضها .وهم ينادون باسم الخيار واللوبيا والباذنجان ، والكوب والإبريق ، والمسك والبنفسج والسندس والإستبرق ، والفيروز والبلور والجام والدانق ، والدرهم والدينار والعربون ، الي غير ذلك من أسماء الأدوات والفرش والماعون . وقد ضاق ذرع العرب بهذه الأسماء وأعجزتهم كثرتها ، فاضطروا إلى أن يرحبوا بها ، ويلقون حبلها على غاربها . اهـ المراد منه . وثمن الكتاب خمسة قروش ، وهو يباع في المكاتب المشهورة .
هوامش الجمع :
(1) المنار : إن بعض ما مثل به من الغريب ، ليس مما يثقل على اللسان كمنفشل ولكنه غير مألوف لعدم صقله بالاستعمال فهو لا ينافي الفصاحة وما كان ثقيلاً كالهعخع الذي يذكرونه في كتب البلاغة ، إنما ينافي مثله الفصاحة ويكره استعماله إذا كان له مرادف يقوم مقامه ، والأحسن استعماله عند الحاجة إليه ، ورأيت أكثر أدباء عصرنا غافلين عن هذا وذاك .
(2) المنار : الكلمتان عربيتان : ومعنى الأولى الفتنة التي يحدث فيها تداخل واضطراب وقتل ، وقول أبي موسى : إن الهرج في لسان الحبشة القتل لا يدل على أن العرب أخذتها عن الحبشة ، وربما كان العكس والثانية مشتقة من النفقاء (راجع ص 885م11) .

وصلِّي اللهمَّ وسلِّم على سيّدنا محمد والآل والصحب .


كتبهُ الباحِث الأستاذ/أبو عبدالله بلال يُونسي .

----------

